# Bremsen in Kurven bergab



## Marc B (11. Mai 2015)

Hi again,

dieser interessante Artikel behandelt das Bremsen in Kurven, alte Mythen dazu und wie man die Sache angehen kann: 

*KLICK*

Wie denkt Ihr über die Thesen aus dem Artikel? 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## zec (11. Mai 2015)

Die im Artikel aufgestellten Thesen kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Ich persönlich schaffe es auch sehr selten, wirklich ohne Bremseneinsatz eine Kurve zu durchfahren (also eine richtige Kurve, nicht nur so kleine Richtungswechsel). Den Tipp in der Kurve nur die HR-Bremse zu betätigen um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten, finde ich sehr interessant. Werde ich auf jeden Fall bei den nächsten Ausfahrten antesten, wie sich das anfühlt und ob ich dadurch einen Vorteil merke. In der Theorie ist es sinnvoll. In der Praxis heißt es dann aber verstärkt acht geben, dass man nicht mit blockiertem HR durch die Kurve rutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (11. Mai 2015)

Hmm auf den Fotos im Artikel sind das alles Anlieger, die gehen eigentlich meistens auch ohne bremsen 

Cheers
ron


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Mai 2015)

zec schrieb:


> Die im Artikel aufgestellten Thesen kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Ich persönlich schaffe es auch sehr selten, wirklich ohne Bremseneinsatz eine Kurve zu durchfahren (also eine richtige Kurve, nicht nur so kleine Richtungswechsel). Den Tipp in der Kurve nur die HR-Bremse zu betätigen um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten, finde ich sehr interessant. Werde ich auf jeden Fall bei den nächsten Ausfahrten antesten, wie sich das anfühlt und ob ich dadurch einen Vorteil merke. In der Theorie ist es sinnvoll. In der Praxis heißt es dann aber verstärkt acht geben, dass man nicht mit blockiertem HR durch die Kurve rutscht.



Der Vorteil wird mehr Grip am Vorderrad sein.
Du betätigst die Hinterbremse nur ganz leicht um nicht schneller zu werden. Das ist noch weit entfernt von blockieren.


----------



## Arcbound (12. Mai 2015)

Ich bremse eigentlich schon immer intuitiv so, wie im Artikel beschrieben, d.h. wenn es nötig ist, mit leicht schleifender HR-Bremse in Kurven. Und bisher komme ich damit auch gut klar.

Aber in irgend einem anderen Artikel hat es mal jemand schön auf den Punkt gebracht: Selbst MotoGP-Teams wissen nicht zu 100%, was da in Kurven abgeht, warum sollten es dann gerade wir Mountainbiker wissen?


----------



## zec (12. Mai 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Du betätigst die Hinterbremse nur ganz leicht um nicht schneller zu werden. Das ist noch weit entfernt von blockieren.


Das ist soweit schon klar, dass man die HR-Bremse nicht komplett zuknallen sollte. Meinte eher, dass das Problem bei mir auftauchen könnte, aus folgendem Grund:
Bisher habe ich auch in Kurven zumeist mit beiden Bremsen gebremst. Dadurch hatte ich mehr Bremskraft und die Bremsen mussten weniger stark gezogen werden. Dieses Gefühl, wie stark ich bremsen muss um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten und dabei aber das HR nicht zu blockieren, habe ich nun mehr oder weniger verinnerlicht (da denke ich nicht darüber nach). Wenn ich nun bei den ersten Ausfahrten mal diesen Tipp aus dem Link versuchen werde, wird's bei mir zunächst sicher öfters mal das eine oder andere blockierte HR geben (da ich ja mit einer Bremse zwangsweise stärker zupacken muss als mit beiden Bremsen) . Wird auf jeden Fall ein Lernprozess sein und ich bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Mai 2015)

Versuche dich ranzutasten in dem du die Vorderbremse immer weiter löst. Dann sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## xrated (12. Mai 2015)

Pauschalrezepte gibts keine, dass kommt immer auf die Fahrsituation und Untergrund an. In sehr engen Steilkurven mit losen Schotter kanns einen ganz schön schnell drehen wenn man hinten bremst.


----------



## Epictetus (15. Mai 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Pauschalrezepte gibts keine, dass kommt immer auf die Fahrsituation und Untergrund an. In sehr engen Steilkurven mit losen Schotter kanns einen ganz schön schnell drehen wenn man hinten bremst.


 
Das ist mein grösstes Problem. Wenn ich Kurven einfahre und a) zu schnell bin und die b) nicht kenne, es c) noch Probleme wie Laub Naesse oder Kies hat und d) nen Abhang da ist  Mei hab ich mich schon mehrfach fast zerlegt bei sowas. Mitm Hinterrad bremsen kann da ganz schoen Probleme bereiten...

Hat jemand Tipps fuer nen Idioten?


----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2015)

Ich habs auf der Milka Line mal geschafft mich um 180° zu drehen und das ganze ohne zu stürzen. Da hab ich aber doof geguckt.
Dabei bin ich nicht jemand der hinten übermäßig viel bremst.


----------



## berkel (15. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Das ist mein grösstes Problem. Wenn ich Kurven einfahre und a) zu schnell bin und die b) nicht kenne, es c) noch Probleme wie Laub Naesse oder Kies hat und d) nen Abhang da ist  Mei hab ich mich schon mehrfach fast zerlegt bei sowas. Mitm Hinterrad bremsen kann da ganz schoen Probleme bereiten...
> 
> Hat jemand Tipps fuer nen Idioten?


Vielleicht einfach nicht zu schnell in unbekannte Kurven am Abhang mit Laub, Nässe oder Kies einfahren?
Ansonsten hilft nur Gefühl, Gefühl, Gefühl. Möglichst viel bei rutschigen Bedingungen fahren, das schult das Feingefühl (für die Feindosierung der HR Bremse hilft Wheeliefahren üben). Und im richtigen Moment bremsen, i.d.R. vor der Kurve und in der Kurve von der Bremse gehen, besonders vorne. Speziell bei abschüssigen Kurven am Kurveneingang runter von der VR Bremse, sonst schmiert das VR weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (15. Mai 2015)

Danke! Ich bin ja noch in der Findungsphase.  

Ich bremse möglichst vor der Kurve schon gut ab und gebe Druck auf das VR, nur was tut man wenn man trotzdem zu schnell wird und man kurz vor der Kurveneinfahrt ist? In solchen Situationen ist mir das HR weggebrochen weil ich bereits in der Kurve bin und langsamer werden muss :/


----------



## Mzungu (17. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> ... nur was tut man wenn man trotzdem zu schnell wird und man kurz vor der Kurveneinfahrt ist?/



beten.
;-)


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. Mai 2015)

Dafür sollte man vor der Kurve die passende Geschwindigkeit bereits erreicht haben und wenn dann doch zu schnell Augen zu und durch.
Denn entweder man hat Glück und es geht doch mit der Geschwindigkeit oder man hat Pech und haut sich auf die Schnauze.

Wer später bremst ist länger schnell und wer gar nicht bremst hat meist schon verloren.


----------



## Guru (18. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Danke! Ich bin ja noch in der Findungsphase.
> 
> Ich bremse möglichst vor der Kurve schon gut ab und gebe Druck auf das VR, nur was tut man wenn man trotzdem zu schnell wird und man kurz vor der Kurveneinfahrt ist? In solchen Situationen ist mir das HR weggebrochen weil ich bereits in der Kurve bin und langsamer werden muss :/



Wie immer: Kommt auf die Kurve an. Falls sie "nur" zu eng wird, aber keine Stufen etc. drin hat würde ich das Bike so schräg drücken, wie möglich. Kurventechnik "Außenfuß nach unten", das sollte genügend Grip erzeugen, um den engeren Radius zu überstehen.

Falls es eine "technische" Kurve ist, wüsste ich jetzt aber auch nichts sinnvolles, außer "weiter versuchen zu verzögern"?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Mai 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach nicht zu schnell in unbekannte Kurven am Abhang mit Laub, Nässe oder Kies einfahren?
> Ansonsten hilft nur Gefühl, Gefühl, Gefühl. Möglichst viel bei rutschigen Bedingungen fahren, das schult das Feingefühl (für die Feindosierung der HR Bremse hilft Wheeliefahren üben). Und im richtigen Moment bremsen, i.d.R. vor der Kurve und in der Kurve von der Bremse gehen, besonders vorne. Speziell bei abschüssigen Kurven am Kurveneingang runter von der VR Bremse, sonst schmiert das VR weg.



Ich will nur noch mal betonen: Der verlinkte Artikel hat mit deiner Situation nichts zu tun. Da geht es nur darum die Geschwindigkeit in der Kurve zu halten, nicht zu reduzieren.
Daher an alle, die hier vor ausbrechendem Heck warnen: Dann wart ihr ZU schnell am Kurveneingang. Darauf zielt die beschriebene Technik nicht ab, sondern sie setzt voraus, dass man vor Kurveneingang bereits ausreichend abgebremst hat.


----------



## tombrider (18. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Das ist mein grösstes Problem. Wenn ich Kurven einfahre und a) zu schnell bin und die b) nicht kenne, es c) noch Probleme wie Laub Naesse oder Kies hat und d) nen Abhang da ist  Mei hab ich mich schon mehrfach fast zerlegt bei sowas. Mitm Hinterrad bremsen kann da ganz schoen Probleme bereiten...
> 
> Hat jemand Tipps fuer nen Idioten?



Ich fahre genau deswegen gerne Deppenreifen. Beispiel: Der Maxxis Highroller bricht beim Bremsen in Kurven recht ruppig aus, das Hinterrad versetzt ganz plötzlich ein gutes Stück. Der alte Minion DHR bringt weniger Bremswirkung auf, vor allem entgegen der empfohlenen Laufrichtung, geht aber sanft ins Rutschen über, alles bleibt gut kontrollierbar. Er rutscht erst sehr spät endgültig weg, man kann in ziemlich schrägen Driftwinkeln durch die Kurve rutschen.
Gaaaaaanz schlechte Fahrtechnik, klar! Das darf auch auf keinen Fall Spaß machen!  Manche mögen den optimalen Seitenhalt. Ich mag lieber die optimale Kontrolle im Grenzbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (18. Mai 2015)

Back to topic: Ich bin ganz klar für leichtes Bremsen mit der Hinterradbremse in der Kurve. Durch die dynamische Radlastverlagerung beim Bremsen wird das Vorderrad in den Untergrund gedrückt, was mehr Seitenhalt ergibt. Zudem kann man viel besser einschätzen, wie viel Grip der Untergrund bietet: Wenn man hinten noch ordentlich bremsen kann, dann war man "zu langsam", hat jedenfalls noch reichlich Reserven. Wenn schon beim leichten Bremsen das Hinterrad anfängt auszubrechen, dann ist man dicht am Limit.


----------



## jan84 (19. Mai 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach nicht zu schnell in unbekannte Kurven am Abhang mit Laub, Nässe oder Kies einfahren?[...]



Bei Rennen auf Sicht (ohne Training) immer so ein Ritt auf Messers Schneide .


----------



## mcsel68 (30. Mai 2015)

Gut geschrieben, ist in meinen Augen aber eher etwas für Leute ohne Fahrtechnik und die Profis. Woher der Gegensatz:

Dank fehlender Fahrtechnik nutzt man schlicht nicht die seitlichen Stollen des Reifens, dass kann ja jeder mal an seinem Bike prüfen, ob diese noch jungfräulich ausschauen, während die mittleren bereits sehr gut gebraucht aussehen. Dort ist dann mutmaßlich keine Fahrtechnik da. *sry für die Direktheit*. Lasttransfer kann man sich sicher bei leichter Betätigung auch einreden, dieser ist dann aber mit der eigenen Position auf dem Bike besser zu verschieben. Echter Lasttransfer ist lediglich beim anbremsen gegeben.

Die Profis brauchen das, weil sie eben noch bis zum Kurvenscheittelpunkt den Speed meistens mitnehmen. Aber dann heißt es Bremse auf und den Kammchsen Kreis nutzen. Den Kammschen Kreis werden die Profis auch eher im Kopf und Gefühl haben, schließlich sind sie Profis und dürfen sich ganzzeitlich mit dem Arbeitsgerät austoben. Der normale wird dann oft auch mit dem unruhig werdendem Heck überfordert.

Ein Reifen hat gemäß der Theorie zum Kammschrn Kreis einfach ohne Bremse wesentlich mehr Gripp. Sobald man auf der Bremse ist, wird es allein beim Reifen, wenn man bereits an der Grenze dann fährt, wabbelig. Öffnet man die Bremse, bekommt der Reifen wieder mehr Grip und man kann besser durchrollen.

Wenn man an der kammschen Grenze bereits fährt, kann auch ein leichtes Bremsen bereits zum Verlust der Haftreibung führen.

Da es ja um Geschwindigkeit halten geht, frage ich mich, was spricht dagegen etwas mehr anzubremsen und den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs direkt mitnehem? Mit offener Bremse habe ich mehr Grip und bin dann mit richtiger Fahrtechnik definitiv unterm Strich schneller und sicherer... Geschwindigkeit bringt bekanntlich auch Stabilität ;-)


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juni 2015)

prinzipiell geht das alles, wenn man sowieso schon nicht am limit der kurve ist, also "langsam" fährt.
wenn man es wirklich "ernst" mein, sollte man eigentlich die finger von der bremse lassen, wenn man durch die kurve fräst.
wenn ich gemütlich fahre, wie z.b. mit meiner freundin, lass ich die bremse in der kurve auch (gezwungenermassen) mal etwas schleifen...

//edit: ah, #20 hat es ja schon super erklärt...


----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> prinzipiell geht das alles, wenn man sowieso schon nicht am limit der kurve ist, also "langsam" fährt.
> wenn man es wirklich "ernst" mein, sollte man eigentlich die finger von der bremse lassen, wenn man durch die kurve fräst.[...]



Unter kontrollierten Bedingungen (kurviger Trail, weicher Boden) lässt sich da auch ne spaßige Übung draus basteln: 
Kurven fahren, so dass die Reifen subjektiv anfangen zu rutschen, Bremse ziehen (vorne oder hinten). Wenns rad wegschmiert war man sehr nah am Maximum, wenn man verzögert war man ensprechend vom Maximum entfernt. Darüber kann man das Einlenken über die Hinterradbremse (schlechter Stil, wenn vorher die Linienwahl schiefging im Rennen aber ne pragmatische Technik), das Abfangen vom ausbrechenden Bike und/oder eben das sichere Stürzen bei ausbrechendem Bike  gut trainieren.
Setzt aber ne prinzipiell korrekte Kurventechnik (Körperhaltung, Bikeneigung) voraus und zieht den Trail in Mitleidenschaft.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juni 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Unter kontrollierten Bedingungen (kurviger Trail, weicher Boden) lässt sich da auch ne spaßige Übung draus basteln:
> Kurven fahren, so dass die Reifen subjektiv anfangen zu rutschen, Bremse ziehen (vorne oder hinten). Wenns rad wegschmiert war man sehr nah am Maximum, wenn man verzögert war man ensprechend vom Maximum entfernt. Darüber kann man das Einlenken über die Hinterradbremse (schlechter Stil, wenn vorher die Linienwahl schiefging im Rennen aber ne pragmatische Technik), das Abfangen vom ausbrechenden Bike und/oder eben das sichere Stürzen bei ausbrechendem Bike  gut trainieren.
> Setzt aber ne prinzipiell korrekte Kurventechnik (Körperhaltung, Bikeneigung) voraus und zieht den Trail in Mitleidenschaft.


warum sollte ich das tun? ich weiss eigentlich ziemlich genau, wann schluss ist. vor allem zerstöre ich damit das material...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Juni 2015)

mcsel68 schrieb:


> Dank fehlender Fahrtechnik nutzt man schlicht nicht die seitlichen Stollen des Reifens, dass kann ja jeder mal an seinem Bike prüfen, ob diese noch jungfräulich ausschauen, während die mittleren bereits sehr gut gebraucht aussehen. Dort ist dann mutmaßlich keine Fahrtechnik da.


Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Die mittleren Stollen werden beim Bremsen und beim normalen Fahren beansprucht. Die seitlichen nur in Kurven. Wie groß ist der Anteil von Kurven auf einer normalen Strecke? Das allein erklärt schon den Unterschied.
Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, reißen die seitlichen eher raus, als dass sie abreiben.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juni 2015)

hm, habe gerade überall neue reifen drauf. aber kann ja in naher zukunft mal bilder machen


----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> warum sollte ich das tun? ich weiss eigentlich ziemlich genau, wann schluss ist. vor allem zerstöre ich damit das material...



War keine konkrete Empfehlung an Dich, einfach ein allgemeiner Tipp. Wenn Du es ziemlich gut beherrscht haste das beschriebene wahrscheinlich schon hinter dir .


----------



## tombrider (19. Juni 2015)

Man sollte stärker zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad differenzieren. Der Gewichtsanteil des Vorderrads beträgt gut 40% (Starrbike mit langem Vorbau) bis unter 30% bei Downhillern. Die Reibung des Reifens ist abhängig vom Anpreßdruck. Die Gewichtskraft des Vorderrads wird bergab zwar etwas höher, bleibt aber geringer als die des Hinterrads. Daher kann das Vorderrad zunächst mal weniger Seitenkräfte übertragen als das Hinterrad. Weswegen der Hinterreifen weniger grob gewählt werden kann. Und durch Bremsen und Gewichtsverlagerung die Radlastverteilung nach vorne gebracht werden sollte. Sprich: Wenn ich mit dem Hinterrad bremse, vergößere ich die mögliche Seitenführung des Vorderrads. Wenn ich mit dem Vorderrad bremse, verringere ich sie per kammschem Kreis. Zumal ich mit der Vorderrad eine Aufstellneigung bewirke und das Vorderrad sehr viel plötzlicher wegbricht. Während das beim Bremsen entlastete Hinterrad sehr viel kontrollierbarer in die Gleitreibung übergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2015)

tombrider schrieb:


> Und durch Bremsen und Gewichtsverlagerung die Radlastverteilung nach vorne gebracht werden sollte. Sprich: Wenn ich mit dem Hinterrad bremse, vergößere ich die mögliche Seitenführung des Vorderrads. Wenn ich mit dem Vorderrad bremse, verringere ich sie per kammschem Kreis.


Das Bremsen mit dem Vorderrad verschiebt die Radlastverteilung ebenfalls nach vorn und zwar recht kräftig. Dadurch wird der Kammsche Kreis größer, um im Bild zu bleiben.


----------



## tombrider (19. Juni 2015)

Klar wird der Kreis größer. Wenn das Hinterrad beginnt abzuheben, hat er sich der Radius verdreifacht, weil das Vorderrad die dreifache Gewichtskraft trägt. Aber wenn ich dann an der Grenze der Haftreibung bin, habe ich trotzdem Null Seitenführungskraft. Bremse ich mit dem Vorderrad weniger, so daß ich den Anpreßdruck nur verdopple, dann stehen über den Kammschen Kreis in der Tat noch Seitenführungskräfte zur Verfügung, aber nicht mehr als ohne die Bremse. Es ist ein Nullsummenspiel. Wenn ich mit dem Hinterrad bremse, vergrößert sich die mögliche Seitenführungskraft des Vorderrads.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2015)

tombrider schrieb:


> ... Bremse ich mit dem Vorderrad weniger, so daß ich den Anpreßdruck nur verdopple, dann stehen über den Kammschen Kreis in der Tat noch Seitenführungskräfte zur Verfügung, aber nicht mehr als ohne die Bremse.


Man kann also kräftig bremsen und genauso geführt fahren, wie ohne Bremsvorgang.



> Es ist ein Nullsummenspiel. Wenn ich mit dem Hinterrad bremse, vergrößert sich die mögliche Seitenführungskraft des Vorderrads.


Je steiler das Gelände, desto weniger Bremskraft auf dem Hinterrad. Wo liegt das Optimum? Im Endeffekt muss man sich das "erfahren".


----------



## tombrider (19. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Man kann also kräftig bremsen und genauso geführt fahren, wie ohne Bremsvorgang.


Korrekt. Aber: Je mehr ich vorne bremse, desto mehr entlaste ich das Hinterrad. Das wie gesagt zur Erhöhung der Seitenführungskräfte des Vorderrads hätte beitragen können.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Je steiler das Gelände, desto weniger Bremskraft auf dem Hinterrad. Wo liegt das Optimum? Im Endeffekt muss man sich das "erfahren".


Das Optimum liegt da, wo ich mit dem Hinterrad soviel bremse, daß es gerade so nicht blockiert/ausbricht und mit dem Vorderrad gleichzeitig im Grenzbereich bin. Allerdings wird das Gelände selten exakt so steil sein, daß ich währenddessen weder langsamer noch schneller werde.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Juni 2015)

Also Bremsen auf dem Trail ist keine Wissenschaft...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Also Bremsen auf dem Trail ist keine Wissenschaft...


Du hast natürlich recht. Wozu irgendetwas diskutieren. Hauptsache man hat eine Meinung.


----------



## pedax (26. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Die mittleren Stollen werden beim Bremsen und beim normalen Fahren beansprucht. Die seitlichen nur in Kurven. Wie groß ist der Anteil von Kurven auf einer normalen Strecke? Das allein erklärt schon den Unterschied.
> Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, reißen die seitlichen eher raus, als dass sie abreiben.


Da kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen außerdem gibt es außerhalb des Bikeparks (vor allem bei schmalen Trails) oft gar nicht die Möglichkeit sich so weit in die Kurve zu legen, damit man die äußeren Stollen beansprucht. Vor allem auf technischen Trails wird man die Mittelstollen deutlich mehr beansprechen - auch wer z.B. mit seinem AM oder Enduro öfter mal bergauf fährt wird die Mittelstollen deutlich schneller abfahren als die seitlichen Stollen. Die Fahrtechnik also nur am Reifenverschleiß fest zu machen wäre falsch - auch wenn sie natürlich manchmal ein recht guter Indikator dafür ist.


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juni 2015)

wenn man nicht am limit fährt, kann man freilich auch in der kurve bremsen.
und klar gibt es kurven, die es nicht zulassen, von oben bis unten durchzurollen. da muss man eben seine geschwindigkeit anpassen.


----------



## frogmatic (29. Juni 2015)

pedax schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen außerdem gibt es außerhalb des Bikeparks (vor allem bei schmalen Trails) oft gar nicht die Möglichkeit sich so weit in die Kurve zu legen, damit man die äußeren Stollen beansprucht.


Aber man kann das Fahrad unter sich in die Kurve legen, um die Schulterstollen zum Einsatz zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (29. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Aber man kann das Fahrad unter sich in die Kurve legen, um die Schulterstollen zum Einsatz zu bringen.


Kann man natürlich machen, aber dadurch hat man einen massiv erhöhten Trikot- und Hautverschleiß im Schulterbereich - zumindest dem Hautverschleiß könnte man natürlich mit Protektoren entgegen wirken, aber trotzdem kann ich mit dem Fahrstil nicht so richtig anfreunden. Ich bleib da lieber bei meiner alt bewährten Technik.

PS: Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juni 2015)




----------



## zec (23. Juli 2015)

So, habe diese im Video gezeigte Technik nun immer wieder auf dem Trail ausprobiert und teilweise auch schon automatisiert: Mit beiden Bremsen Geschwindigkeit reduzieren, dann VR-Bremse auf und nur mehr am HR dosiert gebremst. So gefahrene Kurven fühlen sich für mich nun mittlerweile besser, sicherer und vor allem schneller an.


----------



## mtbR00kie (25. Juni 2018)

Hi zusammen,

zu dem Thema hätte ich auch noch eine Frage: Der Kammsche Kreis wurde hier ja bereits öfter erwähnt -> wie verhält es sich rein von der Physik her, wenn ich in einer Kurve „nur“ die Geschwindigkeit mit Hilfe von Bremsen schleifen lassen halte? Verringert man hierdurch ebenfalls die Seitenführungskräfte? Oder verringern diese sich nur im Falle einer Verzögerung, sprich Geschwindigkeitsreduktion? 

JFYI: In einem DIMB Kurs sprachen wir zur Unterscheidung der beiden Fälle von Bremsverzögerung bzw. Bremsdosierung (Geschwindigkeit halten).


----------



## tombrider (25. Juni 2018)

mtbR00kie schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> zu dem Thema hätte ich auch noch eine Frage: Der Kammsche Kreis wurde hier ja bereits öfter erwähnt -> wie verhält es sich rein von der Physik her, wenn ich in einer Kurve „nur“ die Geschwindigkeit mit Hilfe von Bremsen schleifen lassen halte? Verringert man hierdurch ebenfalls die Seitenführungskräfte? Oder verringern diese sich nur im Falle einer Verzögerung, sprich Geschwindigkeitsreduktion?
> 
> JFYI: In einem DIMB Kurs sprachen wir zur Unterscheidung der beiden Fälle von Bremsverzögerung bzw. Bremsdosierung (Geschwindigkeit halten).



Auch dann, wenn Dich das Gefälle schneller werden lassen würde, und Du per Bremse die Geschwindigkeit hältst, muss letztlich der Reifen die Kraft auf den Boden übertragen. Jede solche Bremskraft verringert die maximal mögliche Seitenführung.


----------



## mtbR00kie (25. Juni 2018)

tombrider schrieb:


> Auch dann, wenn Dich das Gefälle schneller werden lassen würde, und Du per Bremse die Geschwindigkeit hältst, muss letztlich der Reifen die Kraft auf den Boden übertragen. Jede solche Bremskraft verringert die maximal mögliche Seitenführung.



Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Juni 2018)

Lustig. 
Ich habe mich gerade die letzte Zeit mit dem Thema befasst, weil bei meinem Bike die Bremsbeläge hinten fast doppelt so schnell runten sind wie vorne.
Hab nun auch probiert, vorne mehr zu Bremsen, aber das lässt das Gelände nicht zu (500 Hm auf 1,5 km, sind immerhin gut 33%). Vorne hart zu bremsen ist ein No Go. 
Allerdings gibt es in jeder Kurve einen Punkt, in der man beide Bremsen komplett öffnen sollte. Ich denke, das ist der Bereich kurz vor dem Einlenken. Idealerweise lässt man sie dann bis zum Kurvenscheitel geöffnet; ich spreche da nun von Kurven, die eher eng und steil sind. Man merkt dann auch, wie das Fahrwerk wieder besser zu arbeiten beginnt. Selbst wenn die Bremse hinten nur ein wenig schleift, verschlechtert das zumindest bei meinem Hinterbau die Performance spürbar.

Moderne Bikes halten ziemlich hohe Kurvengeschwindigkeiten aus. Meistens fährt man zu langsam in die Kurve. Ich denke, das hat psychologische Gründe, denn wer will schon im Kurveneingang schneller werden?  

Einfach mal auf einfacheren Kurven ausprobieren: Geschwindigkeit etwa vor dem Kurveneingang reduzieren, dann Bremsen auf und durch rollen.


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Juni 2018)

Es gibt keinen Grund nach dem Scheitelpunkt zu bremsen


----------



## feedyourhead (27. Juni 2018)

mcsel68 schrieb:


> Dank fehlender Fahrtechnik nutzt man schlicht nicht die seitlichen Stollen des Reifens, dass kann ja jeder mal an seinem Bike prüfen, ob diese noch jungfräulich ausschauen, während die mittleren bereits sehr gut gebraucht aussehen.





Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Die mittleren Stollen werden beim Bremsen und beim normalen Fahren beansprucht. Die seitlichen nur in Kurven. Wie groß ist der Anteil von Kurven auf einer normalen Strecke? Das allein erklärt schon den Unterschied.





pedax schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen außerdem gibt es außerhalb des Bikeparks (vor allem bei schmalen Trails) oft gar nicht die Möglichkeit sich so weit in die Kurve zu legen, damit man die äußeren Stollen beansprucht.


Hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber er schreibt ja nicht "wenn die seitlichen Stollen mehr abgefahren sind als die mittleren" sondern "jungfräulich vs. bereits sehr gut gebraucht"...


----------



## Deleted 357162 (27. Juni 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Danke! Ich bin ja noch in der Findungsphase.
> 
> Ich bremse möglichst vor der Kurve schon gut ab und gebe Druck auf das VR, nur was tut man wenn man trotzdem zu schnell wird und man kurz vor der Kurveneinfahrt ist? In solchen Situationen ist mir das HR weggebrochen weil ich bereits in der Kurve bin und langsamer werden muss :/



Naja erstmal Mal, vorher Geschwindigkeit vernichten...grundsätzlich, der Kurveneingang ist der langsamste Punkt... 

wenn du viel zu schnell bist, dann "Kurve zu" spitz reinfahren nicht umlegen und dabei möglichst viel bremsen... (MX stil), da geht ja nur mehr um nicht stürzen, spricht der letzte ausweg...

wenn die geschwindigkeit halbwegs passt und du unsicher bist ob das hält,... blick auch den ausgang Druck auf die Pedale und *umlegen*...jedes bremsen wird dir das rad aufrichten oder ein Rad wegschmieren.. das hilft aber nicht um nennenswert geschwindigkeit zu vernichten sonder macht alles nur noch schlimmer... darum, da hinschauen wo du hinwillst und umlegen... wenn du das "mit Plan" sprich aktiv und "ich will das" machst ist es zu 99% besser als irgendwie halbgar die Bremse zu ziehen...

fürs "was passert mit mir beim kurvenbremsen" mach in der ebene eine Haarnadel auf schotter, dann :
zieh die VR Bremse, es wird dich beim lenker "drüber" nach außen jagen (gabel wird komprimiert, DrucK aufs VR) 
zieh die HR Bremse , es wird dich mehr in den Radius kippen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Juni 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ... Hab nun auch probiert, vorne mehr zu Bremsen, aber das lässt das Gelände nicht zu (500 Hm auf 1,5 km, sind immerhin gut 33%). Vorne hart zu bremsen ist ein No Go. ...


Auf was für einem untergrund fährst du überwiegend, steinigem?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juni 2018)

Feinster Waldboden (lehmiger Sand, Ausgangsgestein Quarzphyllit), auf dem langsam die Wurzeln raus kommen.


----------



## dario88 (4. Juli 2018)

Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele, an diesem Punkt muss ich auch noch gut arbeiten.

Auf manchen Trails klappt es super und auf anderen wiederum könnte ich ausflippen, wenn ich steif durch ne Kurve juckel und mir denke, MACH AUF JUNGE


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juli 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Feinster Waldboden (lehmiger Sand, Ausgangsgestein Quarzphyllit), auf dem langsam die Wurzeln raus kommen.


Ich überlege, was mich die ganze zeit an deiner antwort irritiert. Wenn es richtig steil ist, kann ich mein bike mit der hinteren bremse allein nicht halten. Wenn man mit beiden bremst, übernimmt die vordere aufgrund der sich ändernden bremskraftverteilung den größeren anteil der bremsleistung. Soweit so gut. Das hintere blockiert sehr leicht. Deswegen meine frage nach dem untergrund. Auf stein kann es das gern tun, auf waldboden wäre das weniger gut, wie immer mehr auftauchende bremswellen bezeugen. Ein hartes bremsen vorn, schießt dich über den lenker. Du hast das im griff. Ob du die bremsverzögerung der vorderen und hinteren bremse richtig einschätzen kannst, weiß der himmel. Ich weiß nur, dass ich eher vorn zugeben und hinten wegnehmen muss, wenn es steiler wird.
Zur kurve. Mit dem kammschen kreis wird klar, dass man in der kurve vorn nicht bremsen sollte, um die optimale kurvenführung zu haben. Das hinterrad stabilisiert das rad. Wenn das hinten mal rutscht, ist das nicht tragisch. Wenn ich also an die kurve komme, bremse ich mit beiden bis zur erträglichen geschwindigkeit runter und öffne dann die vordere bremse. Hinten kann ich dann anpassen, wie ich mich wohler fühle. Für mich als eher zögerlichen fahrer ist das gut. Andere fahren da sicher rechts und links an mir vorbei.


----------

